# Netbeans 4.1 kommt ins stocken - warum?



## Marfir (7. Nov 2005)

Hi Leute,

ich habe etwas bei www.google.de gesucht und festgestellt, das es nicht nur mir so ergeht.

Ich verwende Netbeans IDE 4.1. Während des codens kommt es ab und zu vor, dass der Cursor verschwindet und meine Eingaben nicht angezeigt werden (sprich das Tool reagiert nicht mehr). 2 Sekunden später geht alles normal weiter und den Quellcode den ich derweil eingegeben hatte, wird auch wieder angezeigt.

Was macht das Tool in der Zeit? Kann man irgendwas einstellen, um das diese nervigen Hänger ausbleiben?


Danke für eure Hilfe!

PS.: 
Habe es auf verschiedenen PCs probiert - immer das selbe. Es liegt aber auch nicht an zu schwacher Hardware oder an anderen (rechenintensiven) Programmen im Hintergrund.
Es  ist also eindeutig eine Einstellungssache/Bug.


----------



## L-ectron-X (7. Nov 2005)

NetBeans ist äußerst Speicherhungrig.
Wieviel RAM hast du?

Ich habe NetBeans in zwei verschiedenen Versionen auf zwei verschiedenen PCs. Bei einer RAM-Größe von 512 MB bzw. 1GB habe ich keine derartigen Hänger bisher bemerkt.


----------



## Marfir (8. Nov 2005)

Auf dem im Betrieb sind ~660 MB, bei dem @ Home 1024 MB.

Zwar nimt das sch* Netbeans teilweise 200-300 MB ram weg, aber das kann doch nicht sein! Da sind ja sogar Microsoftentwicklungsumgebungen besser programmiert!

Kann man vll irgend was einstellen, das das begrenzt wird?


----------

